
Younger generations are actually better at telling news from opinion - doener
http://www.niemanlab.org/2018/10/younger-generations-are-actually-better-at-telling-news-from-opinion-than-those-over-age-50/
======
Cypher
They struggle immensely with fake news. Kony2012, North Korea Hacking Sony,
Kanye west running for president. Their "news" is a total sham.

